# Why aren't more stair stringer attached level with deck?



## bob talk (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all, a little carpentry question here.

When installing stair stringers is seems common for them to be attached below the rim joist on an extended header. This means that the last step up is onto the originally framed deck. I can see why this would be desirable aesthetically, and perhaps that is the main reason to do it that way, but are there other reasons not to simply attach the stringers directly to the rim joist so that the top step is flush with the existing deck (In other words eliminate the extra work involved with adding dropped down header extensions)?

Ty


----------



## ricarpenter (Nov 7, 2012)

Bob, I build both ways, but more often I build it as a step down to the stringer. The main reason I do it is because of the railing. If You build the stringer flush with the deck, then you have to install 2 additional posts so that the stair railing will be uniform. It is not a big deal to do it that way, in fact I think it looks nice, but on lower budget decks it is easier and quicker to install it as a step down. I hope this helps
Jim


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Having the second floor deck act as the top tread in an interior staircase is a more seamless look and - in my opinion - the proper way to install stairs. Having the top tread flush out with the deck reeks of a DIY job. Again, just my opinion, I find it clumsy looking.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

an additional reason is that it will extend the steps into the yard another tread width, sometimes there's not room. especially if the ground level is breaking down away from the deck, you may have to extend another step. (from hilly pa)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree with the responses. The top tread is the deck or a landing. It would just look weird to have a tread level with the deck.









 







.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

bob talk said:


> Hi all, a little carpentry question here.
> 
> When installing stair stringers is seems common for them to be attached below the rim joist on an extended header. This means that the last step up is onto the originally framed deck. I can see why this would be desirable aesthetically, and perhaps that is the main reason to do it that way, but are there other reasons not to simply attach the stringers directly to the rim joist so that the top step is flush with the existing deck (In other words eliminate the extra work involved with adding dropped down header extensions)?
> 
> Ty


One more thing, I don't add a "dropped down header extension". The first plumb cut on the stringer is cut deeper than the other risers and is nested up against the back side of the header/rim joist (depending upon the application). You'll have to figure out how deep to cut it in order to keep a consistent tread depth after the finished riser is installed. Fasten a nailer between the stringers (nail or screw through the outside face) and use this to attach the stringers to the header (construction adhesive & screws/nails/thru bolt, whatever you prefer). You can nail or screw into the edge of the stringers from the outside of the joist too, if you like. 
Hope this helps.


----------

